# Possible to have a private stream?



## yurivict (Mar 26, 2018)

OBS Studio has a choice of public online broadcast services, like Twitch/YouTube.
Is it possible to not send the stream to any public service, instead to have a private URL for this that can be viewable with a browser?

Can OBS Studio act as an RTSP/RTMP server itself?
There is an option "Custom Streaming Server". Does it allow to target some Linux server that can then broadacast over RTSP/RTMP?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 27, 2018)

OBS can only stream to servers. It does not provide any services for playback, whether in a browser or otherwise. You can stream to your own private server, sure, but you would have to set that up and set up a site where the stream can be played back on, since OBS does not provide those things.

Here is a guide for setting up your own RTMP server: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/how-to-set-up-your-own-private-rtmp-server-using-nginx.50/


----------



## Milocraft (Aug 19, 2018)

Does anyone have any suggestions of sites that allow private streaming, or at least ways to make it mostly private. I want to work on a music project with other artists and stream my screen with the DAW. I don't care if someone randomly finds the stream, but I also want it to be fairly private. Thanks.


----------



## Milocraft (Aug 19, 2018)

Milocraft said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions of sites that allow private streaming, or at least ways to make it mostly private. I want to work on a music project with other artists and stream my screen with the DAW. I don't care if someone randomly finds the stream, but I also want it to be fairly private. Thanks.


I just made a Facebook Workplace account and was able to live stream there. You can add people to the private group. The only downside is that you have to have email addresses that are NOT gmail. Luckily I have one from my web hosting site so I was able to make it happen.


----------



## Ratchetyclank (Apr 27, 2020)

YouTube allows private livestream, in my opinion probably the best option without an rtmp server.


----------

